# avoir un dîner en toute simplicité



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*avoir un dîner en toute simplicité.*

*En toute simplicité* = in tutta semplicità ??

direi: avere una cena/una cenetta in tutta semplicità ??


----------



## Corsicum

Peut être : _Alla buona_
http://it.thefreedictionary.com/alla+buona

cf. cuisine en toute simplicité


----------



## federicoft

Corsicum said:


> Peut être : _Alla buona_
> http://it.thefreedictionary.com/alla+buona


----------



## alenaro

Je crois que _Alla buona_ n'est pas la juste interpretation de cette locution vu que celle-là signifie "avec peu de pretentions" (rapporté surtout à la qualité du restaurant et peut-etre de la nourriture elle-meme).


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

fare qualcosa "en toute simplicité" forse la mia tentativa in italiano sarebbe "Detto, fatto" o "più semplice di così" o "senza tante complicazioni" "senza casini" o "nessun problema


----------

